# shaving a pyrenees in Alabama



## mtnmenagerie (Jun 16, 2007)

Howdy! 
I normally don't shave my lgd's, but my old fella is matted up this summer. I've done the best I can to clean him up, but he really needs needs a short clip. 
I'm in NE Alabama - do yall think he would have enough time to grow his coat back in before cold weather (say november)?


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

Your best bet would be to bring him to a groomer and have them brushed out. Depending on the stage of shedding the dog is in, it can really mess the dogs coat up for a year or more.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

I agree with Jason. Another thing to consider is sometimes an old dog doesn't regrow coat as fast as they did when they were younger. I've also had dogs who coats never grew back. Not many of them but a few. All were older dogs. Also, depending on how short you have him shaved, sunburn and fly strike are real concerns.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I shaved my Pyrs for several a years in summer because they loved swimming in the river, even in winter...not great for mats and by the time I could get them to the groomer, clipping was the only solution. I never had a problem with their coats not growing out normally.
It was nicer as they got older and gave up winter swimming and we could just keep them brushed and clean with period trips to a groomer (no bathing facilities in our small cabin).


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

I've seen way too many dogs end up with damaged coats from being shaved to take the risk, especially outdoor working dogs. It may work with some, but with others the under coat grows faster and thicker then the guard hairs which causes a big mess. When the under coat grows faster, the dog is actually hotter, the under coat mattes easily, and the under coat is not weather resistant and self cleaning like the guard hairs. Examples of what can happen with double coated breeds that are shaved. 

www.youtu.be/zNjNcpgo1eM


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Fly strike can be a huge risk if they get matted up with the long hair as you will have a hard time seeing and treating it. Poo and urine can also stick to the coat attracting flies. Even though there can be a risk that the coat won't grow back as well once shaved, I have rarely seen it as a dog groomer for 30 years. I have regularly shaved many double coated breeds, some for their entire life. I'm all for making the dog comfortable. Once the dog is matted badly it can be a very lengthy job to work the mats out and still save the coat, besides being very uncomfortable for the dog to have his matted hair pulled out. I shave one of my pyr/anatolians every year. She always acts so much happier and frisky once her hair is shorter. I trim hers back to about 1/4 inch all over so no risk of sun burn, and she isn't a bur magnet for a while. Even though it isn't as "natural" for them to be shaved, I don't think it's natural for a heavy coated breed to live in a hot climate either.


----------

